# TR EMT looking to work in USA



## Kaisa302 (Apr 15, 2022)

hello friends, I have been working as EMT in Turkey for 10 years, I am 27 years old, I want to work in the USA, what are the things I need to do, I also graduated from Emergency and Disaster Management as an undergraduate, will it help me, thanks


----------



## HardKnocks (Apr 18, 2022)

Kaisa302 said:


> hello friends, I have been working as EMT in Turkey for 10 years, I am 27 years old, I want to work in the USA, what are the things I need to do, I also graduated from Emergency and Disaster Management as an undergraduate, will it help me, thanks


There are two possibilities that I can recommend;

1) Apply for an U.S. F-1 Student Visa to attend a U.S. based Paramedic College Degree Program or;

2) Find a U.S. Employer to Sponsor your H1-B Medical Provider Visa, (which would more likely require you to already have a Medical or Nursing Degree to qualify).

Btw, English Language proficiency is mandatory, (written and spoken).

Here's a start;
USCIS Healthcare Worker Certification

Good luck


----------



## Kaisa302 (Apr 18, 2022)

HardKnocks said:


> There are two possibilities that I can recommend;
> 
> 1) Apply for an U.S. F-1 Student Visa to attend a U.S. based Paramedic College Degree Program or;
> 
> ...


thank you 🙏


----------

